# Your music dvd collection.



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

List your music dvd collections here.Heres mine:

-AC/DC live at donington.
-The black sabbath story volume 1.
-The rolling stones bridges of babylon tour.
-Eagles farewell tour double box set.
-Led Zeppelin double box set.

I havent fully watched the eagles one. But Id recommend the ac/dc one for those who love ac/dc. I dont like it THAT much because I prefer Bon Scott way more. But its still good to watch. The black sabbath dvd is almost flawless id definately recommend it. The rolling stones one id also very highly recommend and the led zeppelin one aswell.

Also, you guys got any recommendations for other music dvd in the classic rock genre?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Rock in Rio
Ted Nugent - Full Bluntal Nugity Live
Lee Aaron - Live in London
Lizzy Bordon -Merderous Metal Road Show
Judas Priest - Electric Eye
Warlord - Book 1
Alice Cooper - Welcome to my Nightmare.

I think I have more, just dont remember. If we had a drool icon I could tell you what Lee Aaron looks like on a 100 inch Stewart screen...........


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

umm...R30...
yeah thats about it.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

SRV at Austin City Limits
SRV at Montreaux
Claptons Crossroads Concert (+1)
Jimi at Monteray
Eric Claptons 24 Nights
Strat Pack Fenders 50th DVD
Dave Mathews
Earth Wind and Fire
Chicago (without Cetera)
Gary Moore


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

just ordered the Gary Moore after seeing a preview in Guitar Techniques. Remember class, the most important band from Ireland is........
Thin Lizzy

I also have U2 at some castle:zzz: just kidding, it's very well done

Kenny Loggins with Jim Messina Sittin' in Again.......sublime (major keeper)
Doobie Bros
Kansas
Toto 
Whitesnake......about 10 years ago a colleague came up do to some product demos using some tracks by a Doug Aldrich from "lion", NOT "white lion"....saying here's the pick of the litter....nobody's ever heard of the guy except in LA and Japan and then presto, this comes out. 
If you haven't seen it, the first riff you'll hear is "Burn":rockon2: :rockon2: 
Jimi at woodstock
Eagles Farewell....Stuart Smith is no slouch huh?
Journey 2001 vibrato lesson + Dean Castronovo's drumming!!!!+ afaik he's singing the high harmony

any treasures people recommend?

Andy


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I highly recommend the Clapton Crossroads DVD. It is a double set and there are some pretty interesting combinations of guitarist featured. A+


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Here*

Clapton Crossroads - awesome!
SRV Montreaux
Srv ElMo
Gary Moore Montreaux
Allman Brothers Beacon Theatre
Santana Supernatural
Trower Living out of time
Walter Trout Relentless
Lightning in a Bottle (Various)
ACDC Donnington


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

I got a TON of stuff off eMule....

Bunch of Jethro Tull.... bunch of Leonard Cohen... Some Steve Earle.... Some Don Ross.... John Prine...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've made it my mission in life to collect live performance dvds.

the first one was roger waters - live in the flesh - still my favourite (doyle bramhall II)!

the mark knopfler dvd is astounding!

crossroads - stratocaster heaven!

zucherro (italian pop singer) - amazing, especially clapton's guest shot.

another one i cannot recommend highly enough is the shadows. can't recall the title, but there's only one. here's to discovering that hank marvin is a much more accomplished guitarist then any of us could have guessed, and the tacky stage set and silly "choreography" only add to the charm!

hoping to pick up the robin trower dvd soon, as well as any other recommendations you guys might have.

i can't believe there's still no official danny gattom dvd release!

the only problem i have is remembering who i last loaned my dvds to - these things MUST be shared!

:food-smiley-004: 

-dh


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

> i can't believe there's still no official danny gattom dvd release!


I have Tom Principato and Danny Gatton - Blazing Telecasters


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't have many;

Harem Scarem - a recent live DVD, can't think of the name
Yes - Live at the House of Blues
Pink Floyd at Pompeii
And a bunch of bootleg Kim Mitchell ones.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

cbh747 said:


> I have Tom Principato and Danny Gatton - Blazing Telecasters


...any idea where i can nab a copy?

-dh


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Danny Gatton*



david henman said:


> ...any idea where i can nab a copy?
> 
> -dh


Amazon.ca has them for about $23 

It looks like it was done in someone's basement but man can those guys play!


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

rush - rush in rio
incubus - alive at red rocks
audioslave - live in cuba
u2 - live in boston (elevation tour)
u2 - best of 1990-2000 video collection


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Slipknot - Disasterpieces
Powerman 5000 - Backstage and Beyond

I was young and into Nu-Metal what can i say :confused-smiley-010 

Eric Clapton - One More Car One More Rider
Blue Wild Angel: Jimi Hendrix Live at The Isle Of Wight
K-Os - Publicity Stunt
Refused - Refused are ****ing Dead


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Gary Moore - Live at Montreax
BB King Live - BET Presents
AC/DC - Donnington
Rush R30
G3 Live w/Malmsteen
G3 Live in Denver w/John Petrucci

Boston Live in Hamilton VHS
Bowie Live at the Warehouse in Toronto VHS
Van Halen live at Molson Amphitheatre VHS
Smashing Pumpkins live at Maple Leaf Gardens VHS


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> I highly recommend the Clapton Crossroads DVD. It is a double set and there are some pretty interesting combinations of guitarist featured. A+


We watched that in guitar class the other week. It was pretty rockin'. It had John Mayer.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*dvds*

Eric Clapton- Unplugged
Elton John - Big Ticket
Elton John - Live in Australia
Elton John - Live at Madison Square Gardens
Elton John - ?? early '90s concert
Live 8
Phil Collins
Eagles - Farewell 1
Blue Rodeo 20th anniversary
Josh Groban ( ok my wife's)
Sarah McLaughlin
Guess Who


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Welladjusted said:


> rush - rush in rio
> incubus - alive at red rocks
> audioslave - live in cuba
> u2 - live in boston (elevation tour)
> u2 - best of 1990-2000 video collection


...how is the audioslave dvd? worth picking up?

-dh


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Welladjusted said:


> rush - rush in rio


That was a good one too, Obviously I'm a Rush fan.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

The last waltz by the Band is great.

Dave Matthews Band - Listener supported is great. Live at Folsom Field is also a great one.

Sultans of swing The very best of Dire Straits is the videos that these guys did over the years. It's funny to see them lip sync over Sultans of swing  It was not expensive but it's a good one to have.

John Kay & Friends is a good blues dvd.

Speaking of now (live 2002) by Pat Metheny is another good one.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a crap load of music DVDs, but the 2 that blow me away are bootlegs. Jeff Beck-Tokyo, Japan, 1999 from Japanese TV. Stunning! Gov't Mule-Rockpalst,2005,German TV. Honourable mention to the new Black Crowes DVD-Freak 'n' Roll.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

i wasnt in music for a long time (like 2 years) so i got like two dvds Slipknot (diaster piece) and the roadrunner record (im really into metal):rockon2:


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Boston Live in Hamilton VHS
> Bowie Live at the Warehouse in Toronto VHS
> Van Halen live at Molson Amphitheatre VHS
> Smashing Pumpkins live at Maple Leaf Gardens VHS


Where did you get these (VHS) from if you don't mind me asking? The Boston in Hamilton, was it in '88?


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Led Zeppelin Double Disk
Eric Clapton Chronicles
Roy Orbison - Black and White Night
The Eagles - Hell freezes over


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Im thinking of getting a beatles dvd. Any recommendations on those? Or maybe something by George Harrison or Paul Mccartney.


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - 2 disk DVD
RHCP - Live at Slane Castle
G3 - Live in Denver
The Who - Live at the Isle of Wight
Pearl Jam - Live at MSG 2003
Pearl Jam - Touring Band 2000
Pearl Jam - Single Video Theory
Pearl Jam - Pinkpop 1992 bootleg DVD
Pearl Jam - Halifax 2005 bootleg
Pearl Jam - Sacramento 1998 bootleg DVD


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Two more worth mentioning are Frank Zappa Live from Budapest and Stevie Ray live in Japan. And oh yea any season of the trailer park boys....:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...how is the audioslave dvd? worth picking up?
> 
> -dh


the band is tight, but cornell sounds a little rusty.

sound quality is excellent and the picture is quite nice though. as for the extras, i haven't taken the time to watch them yet


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mick7 said:


> i wasnt in music for a long time (like 2 years) so i got like two dvds Slipknot (diaster piece) and the roadrunner record (im really into metal):rockon2:


...which explains why you're not into music.

BADUMP!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

*"LIVE DVD" rant..warning!!!*

OK...here it is.
A "live concert DVD" should be a live recording.
Too many times I see concert videos where the soundtrack does NOT match the performance on stage. This stuff drives me nuts.

I would think that if you are buying a live performance, the actual soundtrack should be from the performance your watching. Is that too much to ask?

Some are better then others BUT the vast majority of live performances I've seen on DVD are not live sound at all.

Does this bother anyone else or is it just me?

The best concert for live sound ive seen lately is the Eagles Farewell Tour 1 from Melbourne. 

The worst is the Paul Mcartney Moscow Concert.

I'm not talking about sound quality. I'm talking about a solo where the guitarplayer is chording. A drummer hitting every tom and cylmbal he has while the sound is of a snare shot. Etc. etc. ..get the picture? 

You comments are welcome.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have:

Roger Waters Live In the Flesh
Roger Waters and Friends - The Wall live in Berlin
Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon (the making of)
Queen Live at Wembly



Roger Waters Live in the Flesh is my favourite. John Carin is among the most musical and telented performers I've ever seen.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I have:
> Roger Waters Live In the Flesh
> Roger Waters and Friends - The Wall live in Berlin
> Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon (the making of)
> ...



...live in the flesh was the first one i acquired, and still my favourite. the wall live in berlin is amazing, and so over the top it is almost impossible to describe to anyone.

100 years from now there will probably be university courses set up to analyze roger waters, not to mention the movie version of the wall.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...live in the flesh was the first one i acquired, and still my favourite. the wall live in berlin is amazing, and so over the top it is almost impossible to describe to anyone.
> 
> 100 years from now there will probably be university courses set up to analyze roger waters, not to mention the movie version of the wall.
> 
> -dh


I'm feeling the need to watch the live in Berlin concert again.

This show made Woodstock look like a club date. The sheer scale of the thing is mind numbing.

Surprisingly (or maybe not) one of the stand out performances in my opinion was Brian Adams version of Young Lust. Calling this guy a pro is the understatement of the century.

Waters is an inspiring writer. The post Waters Floyd releases pale in comparison to those made with his participation.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

m4tt said:


> I agree with you. Artists are asked after these DVD's if they want to go over parts in the studio. Additional bad notes and other ackward parts are also edited.
> 
> But only as musicians, do I feel we are annoyed by it. Odds are the average fan wont even catch it.
> 
> I love to watch concert DVDs, seeing as it's best replacement for those shows I cannot attend. When the blatent editing happens, they seriously lose their appeal... when they're completely raw, they rock! :rockon2:


Hey m4tt...
I have a feeling that mostv live concert videos are subed with pre recorded sound tracks. This is the only explanation I can come up with when I notice a blatent disconnect between the live show and the soundtrack we hear.
If true...there should be a law against such practices as it is decieving and fake. If a band presents a ''music video"...fine, BUT dont call it a LIVE performance.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> Hey m4tt...
> I have a feeling that mostv live concert videos are subed with pre recorded sound tracks. This is the only explanation I can come up with when I notice a blatent disconnect between the live show and the soundtrack we hear.
> If true...there should be a law against such practices as it is decieving and fake. If a band presents a ''music video"...fine, BUT dont call it a LIVE performance.



The same has been done for virtually all live albums.


The reality is that performing often requires comprimises in playing.

When the artist is faced with the shocking reality of how they sound while jumping around on stage they will invariably opt for some corrections.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow, today I borrowed from someone a dvd called "Neil Young and Crazy Horse, rust never sleeps" This is one of the best performances ive ever seen. Amazing dvd.


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

Let's see if I can remember all of them... I have more music dvds than I do actual movies (of which I have very few) 

-Led Zeppelin HTWWW
-Led Zeppelin SRTS
-Beatles Anthology
-Cream 2006
-Rory Gallagher Irish Tour
-Bob Dylan Don't Look Back
-Bob Dylan No Direction Home
-Grateful Dead Closing of the Winterland
-The Who TKAA
-Jimi Hendrix Isle of Wight
-Jimi Hendrix Berkeley
-Experience Jimi Hendrix
-Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus
-The Doors Europe 1968
-The Doors Soundstage Performances
-Concert for Bangladesh
-Crossroads Guitar Festival
-Festival Express
-The Last Waltz
-American Folk & Blues Festival vol.2

I think that's it. Not as many as I thought haha. 
Unfortunately most of my favourite musicians have a scarce amount of dvd footage, especially The Band. The Last Waltz is kinda phony for the major overdubs, and on Festival Express they're smoking but there's only three songs. I hope to get The Complete Monterey Pop Festival sometime, if only for Otis' performance and the Electric Flag's performance. But there's so much more!
I have a voracious appetite for old footage of my favourite musicians.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

The Nazz Are Blue said:


> I have a voracious appetite for old footage of my favourite musicians.


...ditto! i have close to a dozen music dvds, and not one "movie", unless you count the movie version of "the wall". i hope to grow my modest "collection" into a "library".

-dh


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> OK...here it is.
> A "live concert DVD" should be a live recording.
> Too many times I see concert videos where the soundtrack does NOT match the performance on stage. This stuff drives me nuts.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. And that's why Rush in Rio is my favourite concert DVD (so far). It's there warts and all. Their gear was rained on and they couldn't soundcheck, but they released it as it was that night. Granted, Rush aren't a band that have too many playing mistakes, but they could have easily re-recorded the audio and they chose not to


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

well on some of the _older_ stuff they just had holes in the tapes, so they had to fill the gap with some footage from a different song or something. They do this in the new Led Zeppelin one. Sometimes you catch a brief glimpse of Jimmy playing a completely different guitar than he started to song with, just for a split second. This happens on Rory Gallagher's Irish Tour dvd too, among others. But there's no excuse for overdubbing live recordings, wether it's movie footage or just a sound recording. Even if they completely mess up on a song, that's still fun to hear and see. If they mess up a whole set, then, uh, don't release it. I don't know where they get off thinking it's all gotta be perfect after they've already played recorded it (which is the time when they really should've been mindful of mistakes and slip ups). But going and changing it after the fact seems unthinkable to me. 

Oh well...


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

I just got these three..

George Harrison concert for bangladesh
Eric Clapton crossroads festival
Jimi Hendrix live at woodstock


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

David St Hubbins said:


> Clapton Crossroads concert. How was it man?


...stratocaster heaven! best version of "rollin' and tumblin'" ever, with clapton and doyle bramhall II. steve vai's bit it an absolute hoot!

-dh


----------



## icronic (Jul 31, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Pulse: Among my recent purchases, I admit that I'm not a huge Floyd fan but my god this is the most amazing DVD I have ever seen, words cannot even begin to describe how good it was. Everyone should see this. Incredible sound, phenominal lighting and stage setup, everything about this was perfect in every way. 10/10

In Flames - Used and Abused : Haven't watched yet
John Fogerty - Long Road Home : Haven't watched
Rush R30 - Dido

Incubus - Alive at Red Rocks : Very solid performance, and the venue is absolutely incredible. Brandom Boyd is a terrible guitar player though, and he should stick to singing. There's a great drum solo somewhere in the middle that really impressed me too. 8.5/10

Steve Vai - Live at the Astoria : Vai is the definition of a showman. Forget that he's one of the most amazing guitarists around, he's not the least bit boring to watch. The only negative thing about this DVD is it tends to focus a little too much of Vai's face and not quite enough on his guitar. 9/10

Dreamtheater - Metropolis 2000 : Not good. Bad camera work, always in the wrong place at the wrong time, and downright bizzare post filming effected added, it's like a bad acid trip. The 5 bonus tracks are far far better than the main feature itself. Not reccomended. 5/10

DreamTheater - Live at Budokan : Here is the way a DT dvd is supposed to be done. The camerawork is above and beyond anything else I've watched, it's always in the right place at the right time. Sound is great and the performance is mind blowing. The only complaint is James Labrie's singing as usual is a little suspect. 9.5/10

Eric Clapton - Crossroads : What an incredible collection of talent in one show, what else can be said? There's a little bit for everyone here. Blues, Jazz, Country, Rock, you name it it's here. 9/10

Larry Carlton & Steve Lukather : This will always strike me as an odd combination. A jazz player and a hard rock player. But they manage to pull it off incredibly well, and compliment eachothers playing almost perfectly, this has to be one of my favorite DVDs to watch. It's just so incredibly muscal 10/10

Stevie Ray Vaughn Live at Montreux : There are two concerts here, on from 82 and one from 85. The first one is nothing special except for the fact that people are actually booing SRV... There's no accounting for taste I suppose. The second concert on the other hand is great. There are some problems with the video, but that's to be expected from something that old. The sound itself is great and that's what really counts 8.5/10

G3 Live in Tokyo : Great solo performances by Vai, Satch, and Petrucci, however the jam at the end is a picture perfect case of tasteless playing. Sorry boys, but you just don't shred over La Grange, Foxey Lady of Smoke on the Water. It's wrong. Very wrong. 7/10

Opeth - Lamentations: Switching record labels meant that they had to cut certain older songs out of the DVD, leaving us with songs from what are by far their weakest two CDs. Opeth has never had a huge stage prescence, so combining that with a rather weak setlist is a major dissapointment. The only saving grace here is they're fantastic players, and have great sound. 7/10

Led Zeppelin : 5 concerts 2 dvds you can't go wrong. Sound is great, video isn't. But... It's Zeppelin, a lot of Zeppelin, so we can forgive this. 8.5/10

Coheed And Cambria - Live at Starland Ballroom : I'd never heard their old material until I watched this DVD, I can't really say I'd care too again either. It was cheap, so I figured I'd give it a shot. 5/10

Metallica S&M: How to do a DVD wrong, and it breaks my heart because this could have been the greatest thing ever. Metalica and an orchestra could have been the best idea ever. The camera work is terrible, more than anything we find ourself staring at Hetfields face. Kirk Hammet's solo's are very quiet in the mix, and the camera practically ignores him. Not once do we get to see his fingers dance on the guitar for more than 2 seconds during a solo, not once. Despite all this.... It's Metallica, and an orchestra, I can almost forgive the flaws. 7/10

Pat Metheny - Speaking of Now : Pat Methey is an incredible guitar player. But to be perfectly honest, I simply cannot comprehend this as music, it just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

Does Blues Brothers count??  

...best movie of eternity. Especially the car pile-ups.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

icronic said:


> Pat Metheny - Speaking of Now : Pat Methey is an incredible guitar player. But to be perfectly honest, I simply cannot comprehend this as music, it just doesn't make sense to me.


The DVD doesn't do justice to the live performance. I saw the Speaking Of Now tour when they came to Toronto in the fall of 2004 and I was blown away big time. For weeks I had flashbacks of the live performance I had witnessed. I was hoping that they had caught some of that magic on the dvd but not really. Not at all I should say. It's not a bad dvd but....

It was recorded in either late 2001 or 2002 and the drummer Antonio Sanchez and the trumpet player Cuong Vu had just recently joined the band. When I saw them, they had had time to mature in a major way. It'd be great if they recorded another dvd now and/but I still wonder if they could capture the energy of a live performance from these guys. Go see them live when they come around then you'll understand the music part of it. It'll make sense.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

> Stevie Ray Vaughn Live at Montreux : There are two concerts here, on from 82 and one from 85. The first one is nothing special except for the fact that people are actually booing SRV... There's no accounting for taste I suppose. The second concert on the other hand is great. There are some problems with the video, but that's to be expected from something that old. The sound itself is great and that's what really counts 8.5/10


I have the Live At The El Macambo DVD and really enjoy that one. Very intimate setting, early on.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Prince Live at the Alladin*

I also just picked up the Prince - Live at the Alladin DVD. As mentioned in a few threads here already, this freak can play guitar. This show was recorded in December of 2002 and is more NPG than the old Prince stuff. Featuring Shiela E, Maceo Parker, Greg Boyer and Eric Leeds. 

I seen this same show at Massey Hall in June of 2002 and it was up there in the top 10 concerts I have been to. Tremendous performer and great band.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

David St Hubbins said:


> Clapton Crossroads concert. How was it man?


Amazing. As someone described, strat heaven. Clapton really played great there. I really recommend the Harrison one too. the songs on it are:

wah wah
my sweet lord
awaiting on you all
thast the way god planned it
it dont come easy
beware of darkness
while my guitar gently weeps
medley:jumpin jack flash/young blood
here comes the sun
hard rains gonna fall
it takes a lot to laugh it take a train to cry
blowin in the wind
just like a woman
something
bangla desh


I just started getting into SRV and I guess I might get the montreux one or the austin one and probably pinkfloyd pulse.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

*Oh ya, I got a wide selection, that I can find....*

Oh were to begin:confused-smiley-010 
I wasn't going to post to this thread as I didn't think I had that many videos. I mean I don't watch videos. I don't subscribe to MTV or Much Music. I figure that if I'm sitting down and watching someone play it should be live. Or, it's time better spent practicing. I must have a thousand CD's or more. At least I can do other things while I listen to recorded music. If I'm paying extra for a video I want to get my moneys worth so I'd better watch it. I didn't think I'd bought that many.
Well was I surprised when I started to hunt for all my music videos. I must have over three dozen. And that's not counting the enhanced CD's that have video content.
Problem is, my daughters are constantly raiding my audio / video library. I've lost dozens of CD's, movies and now music videos to the "borrowers".
So here is a partial list of what I have found still in my procession. But, be forewarned... it's quite... ah, an eclectic mix.

On VHS:

*FM*, Cam & Nash's Night Music TV debut. Recorded mono, off air I think. Very poor video & audio quality but it's a keeper.

*Preston Reed *in Concert with special guest Laurence Juber. This video is ten years old now and still freakin' amazing!

On Laser Disk:

*G3 in concert*. The original from 1996 with Joe Satriani, Eric Johnson & Steve Vai. It was WOW back then and still kicks butt today.

On DVD:

*Sabicas, King of the Flamenco Guitar*. Spaniard, Agustin Castellion Campos know the world over by his nickname, "Sabicas" filmed live in a TV studio sometime in the late 60's.

*Don Ross Live*. Canada's own multi award winning fingerstyle guitarist at his best.

*Don Ross Live in Your Head*. Pre release in both DivX and DVD. This may never see the light of day as the audio doesn't meet Don's standards. And, DON DON'T DO DUBS!

*Tommy Emmanuel Live at Her Majesty's Theatre*. The master in top form.

*Leo Kottke, Home & Away, Revisited.* New remastered DVD extended version of his 1988 Toronto concert VHS. 

*Pierre Bensusan in concert.* Recorded in Berkeley back in 1995.

*Don Alder CD / DVD Combo Set.* A mix of professional music videos, pro and amateur live concert footage plus some home movies. Don's another Canadian fingerstyle marvel.

*The Richard Thompson Band Live in Providence.* Great concert done a couple of years ago. The bonus material uses archival footage from past concerts, TV and music videos dating back to 1981.

*Peter J. Fox CD/ DVD E.P.* Combo Set. Three home grown videos from a young U.K. transplant now living here in the Belleville area.

*Eurythmics, Peace Tour.*

*Annie Lennox, Live in Central Park.*

*Fleetwood Mac, The Dance*

*Blue Rodeo in Stereovision.*

*Talking Heads, Stop Making Sense.*

*Jethro Tull, Living With The Past*

*Roger Waters, In the Flesh Live*

*Roger Waters, The Wall Live in Berlin*

*Pink Floyd, The Wall*

*The Last Waltz*

*Led-Zeppelin, The Song Remains the Same*

*Eagles, Hell Freezes Over*

*SRV Live at the El Mocombo*
*SRV Austin City Limits*

*Eric Clapton, Crossroads *(Second Edition. The first was recalled due to some bad files that wouldn't play. I wished I'd kept my copy as the packaging was totally different and I think they cut stuff out of the S.E. version.)

*Nickelback, the Videos*

*Three Days Grace*

*Speed Tribe,* CD / DVD combo set. OK, so you've not heard of this one that's understandable. It's Techno-Electronica set to images from the Le Manns 24 hr. auto race. I thought it was the race with a CD of the cars at speed. Actually, the video is very artsy. Lots of slow mo with cars coming in and going out of focus and stuff like that. I just finished listening to the CD.

*Marilyn Manson, Guns, God and Government World Tour.* Yep, I bought it and I've watched it. In fact it's playing on my laptop beside me as I type this on my wife's desktop system. Talk about your re worked, doctored up, remixed thrashed to the nines.... Somebody did a bloody good job of matching the sound tracks to the video. I have to be honest though, I got this one previously enjoyed for five bucks. 

At present the rest are M.I.A. (and I know I got lots more)
As I find 'em I'll add to this list.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's mine in random order:

Led Zeppelin-Double live 
The Who-Live at the Isle of Wight Festival 1970
Eagles-Hell Freezes Over
Eagles-Farewell Tour
Rolling Stones-Bridges to Babylon
BB King-Live by Request
Stevie Ray Vaughn & Double Trouble-Live From Austin, Texas
Alice Cooper-Good to See You Again, Alice Cooper
Alice Cooper-The Alice Cooper Story
Pink Floyd-The Making of Dark Side of the Moon
Roger Waters-The Wall Live in Berlin
Deep Purple-(The Making of?) Machine Head
Queen & Paul Rodgers-Return of the Champions
Guns N' Roses-Welcome to the Videos
Woodstock-The Director's Cut
Various Artists-Festival Express
The Beatles-Looking Back at the Beatles
The Band-The Last Waltz
Jimi Hendrix-Jimi Plays Berkeley

I just read in GP that there is a new DVD set out of a retrospective of the career of Rory Gallagher-a collection of concert exerpts from all of the times he played at the Montreaux Jazz Festival. They gave it a great review, and since I never got a chance to see the man, I'm gonna be on the lookout for that one for sure!
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

CalgaryTerry said:


> I don't have many;
> 
> And a bunch of bootleg Kim Mitchell ones.


Man, I'd LOVE to get a hold of some of them-are any of them with Max Webster, or are they just Kim?
-Mikey


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...bump for skydigger.

-dh


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks. i guess i didn't use the search feature...:zzz:

I guess I'll add mine to the list..

AC\DC- Donnington
ALICE IN CHAINS- Unplugged
THE BAND (and others)- The Last Waltz
BLIND MELON- Live at the Metro (Blind Melon\Lenny Kravitz Vancouver '94 was one of the best concerts I've seen)
BLUE RODEO- Stereovision
COLDPLAY- Live in 2003
COWBOY JUNKIES- Open Road & Long Journey Home
DAVE MATTHEWS BAND- ALL OF THEM
BEN HARPER- Live at the Hollywood Bowl
JOHN MAYER- Any Given Thursday
SARAH McLACHLAN- Mirrorball
PEARL JAM- Live at the Garden NYC & Touring Band 2000
PINK FLOYD- The Wall
THE POLICE- Synchronicity Concert (by far the WORST DVD I own. There's more shots of the crowd there is the band)
RADIOHEAD- The Astoria Live in London '94
REM- Bowling Green 2003
RUSH- In Rio, R30
SADE- Lovers Live (that must be the girlfriends...)
SANTANA- Supernatural Live
TRAGICALLY HIP- That Night in Toronto
ROGER WATERS- In the Flesh
NEIL YOUNG- Siver & Gold, Red Rocks Live, Rust Never Sleeps


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Pink Floyd --- Pulse
Supertramp --- The best of...
Simon and Garfunkel --- Concert in central park


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

I don't remember all the titles, but here are some of mine.

Eagles, Farewell
Santana
Keith Urban
Clapton, Crossroads
Simon & Garfunkel, Central Park
Diana Krall, Live in Paris


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Woo-Hoo!*

Just went out on lunch and picked up NY Live at Massey Hall. Can't wait to watch!


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

*DVD's eh?*

Well I have Malmsteen guitar concerto with the Japan orchestra, Prematia Forneria Marconi Live in Japan Recorded live on May 12th, 2002 at Club Citta in Kawasaki, Japan 

The PFM is unbelievable--the ending is simply fantastic! Halfway through Di Cioccio takes over on drums and...well the energy is awesome. They have a newer one out Im thinking of ordering too.

And 2 of Camel's discs- Footage I and II.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Kissology Volume 1
Kissology Volume 2
KISS: Rock The Nation
Godsmack: Changes
DimeVision Volume 1 (my favorite of all the ones I can remember)
Black Label Society: Boozed Broozed & Broken Boned
Black Label Society: European Invasion
Pantera: Vulgar Videos From Hell (I think that's the name?)
Ozzy Osbourne: Live at Budokan
Ozzy Osbourne: Live and Loud

That's all the ones I've bought that I can think of right now... I know there's some Metallica ones and a Megadeth one too I just can't remember the names and there might be a few others too. Then I've got like a bin filled with bootlegs I've downloaded lol.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I just watched a bit of the new AC/DC DVD - Plug Me In. I've never really watched and AC/DC concert before. I can't get over how Angus Young is barely bigger than his SG. Little Man - Huge Tone!! LOL!!


----------



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

The only music DVD I have is the Rolling Stones Four Flicks. And that was a Christmas present a few years ago, I don't think I would have bought it myself. Oh wait, I forgot, I also have the Toronto Live 8 DVD, since I was there, what the heck. 

On VHS, I only have a couple as well, The The versus the World, and INXS Live Baby Live.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I just saw on Amazon that there is a new Clapton Crossroads DVD coming out on the 20th...

Eric Clapton: Crossroads Guitar Festival 2007

I'll be first in line to get that one. I still enjoy watching the last one.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I only have one music DVD......
Majikat----Cat Stevens


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

Black Label Society: BB & BB
Black Label Society: European Invasion
Dream Theater: Live from new york
Dream Theater: Live at Budokan
Dream Theater: Score
G3 (the original)
G3 - Live in Tokyo
Maiden - Visions of the Beast
Opeth - Lamentations
Ozzy - Live & Loud
Ozzy - Live at the Budokan
Pantera - 3 Vulgar Videos
Petrucci - Rock Discipline

:rockon2:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's some I picked up on the weekend while in Toronto.
Allman Brothers-Live at the Beacon
Rory Gallagher-Live at Montreaux
Los Lonely Boys-Texican Style:Live From Austin
.....and at Christmas, my 9 year old son gave me Jimi Hendrix-Live at Montereysdsre Smart kid!


----------



## bluesbird (Oct 30, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix - Live in Monterey
Jimi Hendrix - Jimi plays Berkeley
Jimi Hendrix - The Dick Cavett Show
Jimi Hendrix - Band of Gypsys
The Beatles - Hard Day's Night
The Beatles - Help
The Doors
Bruce Springsteen & E Street Band - Live in NYC
Guns & Roses - Use Your Illusions I & II - Live in Tokyo
The White Stripes - Under Blackpool Lights
The Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter
The Rolling Stones - Bridges to Babylon
The Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil
The Rolling Stones - Let's spend the night together
The Rolling Stones - Four Flicks
The Rolling Stones - Toronto Rocks
The Rolling Stones - Rock N Roll Circus
Led Zeppelin - The Story Remains the Same
Inside Led Zeppelin - A Critical Review 68-72
SRV - Live from Austin
The Who - The Kids Are Alright
Woodstock - The Director's Cut
The Last Waltz
Chuck Berry - Hail! Hail! Rock N' Roll
AC/DC - Family Jewels
John Fogerty - The long road home
John Mayall and the bluesbreakers
Eric Clapton & Friends Live 1986
T-Rex
Whitesnake - Still of the Night
Motley Crue - Carnival of Sins
RHCP -Live at Slane Castle
Prince - Purple Rain
Spinal Tap
U2 - Rattle & Hum
Bon Jovi - Live in London
Bon Jovi - The Crush Tour

kjdr


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nirvana- Unplugged in New york
Rush - Grace Under Pressure
Queen - Live at the Bowl.

That is all.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> Here's mine in random order:
> 
> Led Zeppelin-Double live
> The Who-Live at the Isle of Wight Festival 1970
> ...


Well, here's an update...I got hold of 'Rory Gallagher-Live at Montreux' and I can say it is the BEST concert DVD I own...phenomenal playing and makes me wish I had had the smarts to go see him when he was alive!
-Mikey


----------

